# Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Formula



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wanted to mention that Teddy is eating a chicken formula for her regular meals, and I am using TOTW Pacific Stream Formula For Puppies for for training treats. Just open a bag and you have a very healthy food to train. It goes a long way, too, so I wanted to recommend this for others to try.


I think the smoked salmon smell is what does it.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

this is what i feed my dogs


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, your dogs are eating very well.  Teddy is doing great on Chicken Soup, which is less expensive, so I'm going to continue to feed it to her and use TOTW for treats. TOTW Pacific Stream is very high value to her. Hope it stays that way, since it's so healthy and so easy to use. 

I'm going to try some of the other varieties of TOTW kibble, as well.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I have some treats around my place right now. Petsmart recommended this treat that smells fruity-ish but puppy doesn't like it anymore lol. He prefers these right now:










i used them temporarily because he wouldn't eat the fruity ones. 










this is the culprit!! I'm stuck with a whole bag because simba doesn't like them as much as he first did when we got the pack =(

gonna try a small bag of TOTW PSF though ^^" thanks


----------

